
The Contempt That Poisoned Flint’s Water - prostoalex
http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/the-contempt-that-poisoned-flints-water?mbid=social_twitter
======
SQL2219
Is the lead coming from lead pipes, or is it in the river? I read the article,
and it mentioned lead pipes.

~~~
DrScump
the pipes.

